# Ordered A Cord - Highly Disappointed in Mike's Blue Wheels



## BigCountryNY (Nov 11, 2014)

This is our first winter in our new home after moving from Northern California.  I installed a new wood burning stove insert into our masonry fireplace to reduce the dependency on (and cost) of fuel oil for heat.  (And I just love burning wood.)  A lot of what I've already cut on my property won't be ready until next year so we decided to order a cord of wood from Mike's Blue Wheels Landscaping in Mahopac, NY to supplement.  

I was pleased by the nice review that I saw on Yelp, stating that they always receive a full cord and the quality of wood is good.  Well, maybe two years ago that was the case but it certainly wasn't what I got.  First, I was short 1/2 of a face cord once I stacked my wood up.  I stack in single rows that are 99" wide and 48" high.  The wood appeared to be "seasoned" and I found that on a couple of fresh splits that moisture content was below 20%. However, I've been burning some of his wood the past couple of days and I don't think it's all in that shape.  Granted, we've had a fair amount of rain lately and it rained on the Friday night after the wood was delivered.  I was bringing wood in last night and picked up a heavy piece of oak which I was suspicious of. Split it and checked it with my MM and it pegged at 50% - although I knew it as soon as I split it as it was visibly wet.

The wood was delivered a week ago Friday and I called their office on the following Monday to let them know I was short on some wood.  The woman on the phone was very nice and helpful and asked if I could send some pictures and that they would make good on the full cord.  On Tuesday morning I had sent them some pictures of my 2 1/2 stacks to show them I was short.  (And at this point I hadn't burned any of the wood either.)  I didn't hear back from them so I called them this Friday to follow up and the woman said that she would make sure the owner (Mike) called me before the end of the day.

Mike called, but said that he didn't really feel that I was that short and that if I wanted the additional wood I would have to come get it myself or order another cord for delivery and they would add that to the delivery.  Really disappointed in this as I paid $220.00 for a cord of wood that's been split and supposedly seasoned and I get wet wood and a short delivery.  I would expect for that premium price that I would have gotten much better service than what I did.  Needless to say I won't be recommending them to anyone and I don't even want the additional wood at this point because it will likely be more wet wood that will be hard to burn.

The pics below were right after it had all been stacked.  I know you run the risk when buying firewood, but it still doesn't make it any less disappointing.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Nov 11, 2014)

Your missing 1 measurement  99"X48"X?


----------



## BigCountryNY (Nov 11, 2014)

Stacks are single row, and average split size is 16".  There was some 10" and 12" as well as some 18" and 20" but it averages out to 16".


----------



## Smoke Stack (Nov 11, 2014)

Being short totally sucks! But the condition doesn't look too bad. Heck, around here, freshly split seasoned green wood goes for no less than $230. That load you've got looks like it's been split  for a little while at least.


----------



## BigCountryNY (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, I suspect that he is seasoning in piles and that's why I have some dry and some wet. But this is why I am cutting and splitting like crazy now - if I control the process, I know it will be right. Sometimes it's better to do things yourself.


----------



## Smoke Stack (Nov 11, 2014)

BigCountryNY said:


> if I control the process, I know it will be right. Sometimes it's better to do things yourself.



There's nothing more that can be said than that right there, my friend. Spoken like a true wood burner...lol


----------



## pen (Nov 11, 2014)

STIHLY DAN said:


> Your missing 1 measurement  99"X48"X?



Yep, math works.

(8.25ft x 4ft x 1.33ft) x 2.5 rows = 110,,,,,,,, not too far from 128 in my book, certainly closer than what many people wind up getting.  ~40% of a face cord needed to be right on.

As others said, this is common.  Doesn't make it right, but it's what many find.  Perhaps look into trying to get some man made fuel for the stove from a place like tractor supply.

pen


----------



## BigCountryNY (Nov 11, 2014)

48" x 99" x 16" comes out to 44 cu ft. x 2.5 = 110 cu ft or about half a face cord. If the average split were 18", then the above would be true and I wouldn't be disappointed. But the avg split size of what I got is 16".


----------



## pen (Nov 11, 2014)

BigCountryNY said:


> 48" x 99" x 16" comes out to 44 cu ft. x 2.5 = 110 cu ft or about half a face cord. If the average split were 18", then the above would be true and I wouldn't be disappointed. But the avg split size of what I got is 16".



Pretty sure that's exactly what I said.

Point is, you are right, you are short.  My point is, sadly, this is the norm.  So, either deal with it from them and hope they will do better next time, or else find a different way to find the product you need.

In general, if you can't procure your own fuel, then perhaps try finding a source for the man made fuel that I mentioned, at least then you know how much is on a pallet, and it's dry.  Otherwise, maybe you'd do better trying to by green wood and doing the seasoning yourself, but it sounds like you have that covered for the future.

Buying wood is tough.  Hope you make out better next time.

Good luck,

pen


----------



## FIshing_Fool (Nov 11, 2014)

What are those tie downs on your tarp? They look slick. 

IMO a cord is a subjective measurement I imagine one of their employees could re-stack the pile loosely and come out to a full cord. Not saying its right but a cord to you and a cord to me might stack out differently.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 11, 2014)

That's way better than any cord I've ever got from a firewood seller. Of course I've paid a lot less though. I would not be complaining too much.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Nov 12, 2014)

That's the most seasoned looking wood I've ever seen delivered from a supplier.


----------



## BigCountryNY (Nov 12, 2014)

FIshing_Fool said:


> What are those tie downs on your tarp? They look slick.
> 
> IMO a cord is a subjective measurement I imagine one of their employees could re-stack the pile loosely and come out to a full cord. Not saying its right but a cord to you and a cord to me might stack out differently.



Thanks!  The tie downs are from Home Depot and are Canopy Tarp Ties.  They have a plastic ball on one end and a bungee loop on the other.  I fold an 8x10 heavy duty tarp in half and run the bungees through the eyelets on the corners on one side and then I bought a pack of tarp clips and use two of those on the opposite side (folded edge) with the bungees since there are no eyelets there.  Then I just fold the corners in and hook the loops on an end of a split to hold it in place.  We've had some 40 MPH winds and the tarps stayed right where they were supposed to.

Tarp Clips: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Homax-CinchTite-Multi-Purpose-Tarp-Clip-4-Pack-2615/203495590
Bungees: http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-12-in-Canopy-Tarp-Ties-8-Pack-JB3V430N/100401411

About the wood, you're absolutely right that it's a bit subjective.  Being new to living in this part of the Country, I'm used to much cheaper pricing for a cord of wood and if I had paid $150 I wouldn't have my nose out of joint over it.  Part of my problem is that I think that the way I stack is fair and therefore the guy should see it that way too.  And I've never been accused of being stubborn...


----------



## BigCountryNY (Nov 12, 2014)

pen said:


> Pretty sure that's exactly what I said.
> 
> Point is, you are right, you are short.  My point is, sadly, this is the norm.  So, either deal with it from them and hope they will do better next time, or else find a different way to find the product you need.
> 
> ...



Thanks Pen.  Yes, it's unfortunate that this is the case too that so many suppliers deliver short - I was hoping it wouldn't be the case.  I typically don't buy firewood, but since this is our first winter since we moved in I just needed a bit of a supplement to get me going.  I've got some red oak that was standing dead and I cut it in late summer - it's around 23-24% on a fresh split so I want to hold out on that until next year.  I've got plenty of thinning to do on my property, so I'll have plenty of firewood for the years ahead and I just scored 7 standing dead from a friend last weekend that I have to finish getting this weekend.  

I have a touch of OCD here and there and that's certainly not helping in this situation.  But I will have to say that as Chimney Smoke pointed out above, it's probably the most seasoned I've ever seen firewood from a supplier - even though some of the pieces are still far too wet to burn.


----------



## olliek (Nov 12, 2014)

Smoke Stack said:


> Being short totally sucks! But the condition doesn't look too bad. Heck, around here, freshly split seasoned green wood goes for no less than $230. That load you've got looks like it's been split  for a little while at least.


 
 really 230 for fresh splits? I get 250 for supposedly seasoned (which it was not) but at least it is not fresh. Seems a lot to me.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Nov 12, 2014)

olliek said:


> really 230 for fresh splits? I get 250 for supposedly seasoned (which it was not) but at least it is not fresh. Seems a lot to me.



230 was the going rate for green delivered firewood this spring and summer in Maine.  Pretty much everyone was between 220-240.


----------



## AK13 (Nov 12, 2014)

Seems like a good deal for almost a cord of seasoned firewood. Seasoned firewood is going for about $320-350/cord around here. 

As far as the moisture content, buying seasoned firewood doesn't mean that it all has a moisture content of less than 20%. It doesn't mean much of anything other than that the wood wasn't cut and split in the morning and delivered in the afternoon. I would never buy seasoned firewood. If I was really in a bind and wanted to burn right away I'd either seek out kiln dried or burn those bio-brick things.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 12, 2014)

BigCountryNY said:


> Thanks Pen.  Yes, it's unfortunate that this is the case too that so many suppliers deliver short - I was hoping it wouldn't be the case.  I typically don't buy firewood, but since this is our first winter since we moved in I just needed a bit of a supplement to get me going.  I've got some red oak that was standing dead and I cut it in late summer - it's around 23-24% on a fresh split so I want to hold out on that until next year.  I've got plenty of thinning to do on my property, so I'll have plenty of firewood for the years ahead and I just scored 7 standing dead from a friend last weekend that I have to finish getting this weekend.
> 
> I have a touch of OCD here and there and that's certainly not helping in this situation.  But I will have to say that as Chimney Smoke pointed out above, it's probably the most seasoned I've ever seen firewood from a supplier - even though some of the pieces are still far too wet to burn.


 
Lets not forget to discuss the gorilla in the room. You had to move to upstate NY from Northern California. Now thats something to be P#*&% off about!


----------



## BigCountryNY (Nov 13, 2014)

gzecc said:


> Lets not forget to discuss the gorilla in the room. You had to move to upstate NY from Northern California. Now thats something to be P#*&% off about!



Honestly, I'm happier here. I grew up in SW Missouri, and NY is much more like home than CA ever was. Also, the CA Air Resource Board (CARB) dictates days that you can burn... although I always ignored them. I also like having more room to spread out, which you won't find in CA unless you are in a more remote area or have a lot of money.  Nothing against California, but I don't really miss it all that much.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Nov 13, 2014)

Unless they kiln dry their wood your lucky to get as dry as your delivery looks. Wood sellers can't possibly give everybody seasoned wood. Maybe they shorted you, chalk it up to experience I guess. I know my neighbor ordered a cord of wood a few years ago, the delivery came in a pickup truck. One load!


----------



## lindnova (Nov 13, 2014)

A cord of 'seasoned' oak here is going for $380 from the big sellers.  I am considering selling some of mine if I can get that much.

I think you did ok compared to some of the stories we hear on this board.


----------



## BoiledOver (Nov 13, 2014)

Looking for a bright side. Less ash to deal with. LOL


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 13, 2014)

It looks like he probably split the wood a few months ago and the splits you tested that were 20% were maple or ash, all the oak that was split at that time isn't going to be seasoned enough to burn for a while. Not sure about New York but around here seasoned doesn't really have a defined definition. To us wood burners its 20% or below, to someone cutting wood it could mean split in a pile for a few months or weeks, but you can bet they're not testing it with a moisture meter to see if its below 20%. I would drive by the guys place and get the rest of the wood and season the wood on your own from now on.


----------



## BigCountryNY (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks again to all for the replies.  They told me that their wood is seasoned for a full year, which is hard to believe if I'm finding splits at 50% still.  But I suppose it could still be possible if he's just piling it up and leaving it.  Aside from his stuff, I've got red oak, birch, balsam fir, and black locust in my other stacks seasoning right now.  I scored 7 standing dead trees from a friend's place last weekend, of which 5 I felled, limbed, and bucked last Sunday.  I'm going back on Saturday to fell, limb, and buck the other two this weekend as well as pick up all the wood.  I'm estimating in total somewhere between 3.5 and 4 cords.  The tops were fairly dry so I'll check MC and hopefully there will be enough dry stuff in there to get me through this winter among what I have already.  Once I get through this winter I will be set.  If I buy anything else this year, it's likely going to be Eco Bricks or something of the sort.  I'll probably have to go to CT to get those though, as I haven't found any dealers around here yet that carry them.


----------



## laynes69 (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm with others, the wood looks like it was cut and split for a while. I've had wood that was stacked and covered for a few years, but every so often still hit a few pieces that were soaked. They were just exposed to a break in the cover or run off.

As far as prices go, you guys about give me a heart attack with the prices. Last year I bought 6 loads of wood from a couple, each load was cut and split tops. Some a little long and some needed split down, but only cost me a hundred dollars a load that gave us around 1.25 cord each load delivered. The local Amish sell wood for 40.00 a face cord or 120.00 a cord seasoned. I enjoy cutting and we ran into unlimited tops so it's no buying for now, but it shows the difference in prices across the country.


----------



## claydogg84 (Nov 13, 2014)

I would say 90% of the time you could take a delivered "cord" and stack it to be less than what you'd consider a cord. A friend that sells firewood stopped selling it as a "cord" and simply said pickup load which he estimates to be 1/2 cord. His reasoning for doing this was because some people were getting the delivery and stacking it incredibly tight and then complaining about being shorted. I understand your frustrations, but honestly this business isn't really an exact science. I'm with the others though, looks pretty good for purchased wood. Hardly ever see a delivery look that seasoned. Shame about the oak for sure, that stuff is just a pain to season, I mean who really wants to wait 2-3 years to burn it.


----------



## BigCountryNY (Nov 13, 2014)

claydogg84 said:


> I would say 90% of the time you could take a delivered "cord" and stack it to be less than what you'd consider a cord. A friend that sells firewood stopped selling it as a "cord" and simply said pickup load which he estimates to be 1/2 cord. His reasoning for doing this was because some people were getting the delivery and stacking it incredibly tight and then complaining about being shorted. I understand your frustrations, but honestly this business isn't really an exact science. I'm with the others though, looks pretty good for purchased wood. Hardly ever see a delivery look that seasoned. Shame about the oak for sure, that stuff is just a pain to season, I mean who really wants to wait 2-3 years to burn it.



Yeah, I think what your friend did makes a lot of sense.  Managing customer expectations is a very large part of it.  I don't stack all that tight, as I still want it to dry as much as possible.  But there again lies another part of the problem - everyone does it differently.  Another guy I talked to sells a loose cord (185 cu ft), but since he has to get on one of the parkways with his truck (no commercial vehicles allowed) he wanted $200 for delivery from 15 miles away.  That's after $255 for a cord.  He said it's primarily due to the fact that he will get a ticket nearly every time on the parkway, which I can certainly understand.  Since I don't have a feasible way to pick it up yet, that option was out.  Really looking forward to getting through this first season and then the following winters will be much better.


----------



## claydogg84 (Nov 13, 2014)

I run the Taconic pretty regularly with my 2500 and haven't been hassled yet (knock on wood), but with a trailer is a different story. Then again I'm usually just running one exit down which is only a few miles. I live in Salt Point, not all that far from you.


----------



## BigCountryNY (Nov 13, 2014)

claydogg84 said:


> I run the Taconic pretty regularly with my 2500 and haven't been hassled yet (knock on wood), but with a trailer is a different story. Then again I'm usually just running one exit down which is only a few miles. I live in Salt Point, not all that far from you.



Ah, ok.  I hadn't heard of Salt Point until now and I see that you aren't all that far away.  The guy I was talking to is in Wappingers Falls and I think he's probably got a dump rig as he also has a picking truck that he can deliver bulk logs with as well.


----------



## Cory S (Nov 16, 2014)

Given the amount of spacing in that stack (Stacked a little loose in general), That's no more than 2/3 cord, or about 40 cu ft short.  You were correct about feeling you got shorted.  Just one cord of my spring delivery is probably about 25-35% more wood than what you have in the picture.


----------



## TheRambler (Nov 16, 2014)

BigCountryNY said:


> Ah, ok.  I hadn't heard of Salt Point until now and I see that you aren't all that far away.  The guy I was talking to is in Wappingers Falls and I think he's probably got a dump rig as he also has a picking truck that he can deliver bulk logs with as well.


 
If the guy in Wappingers Falls in Mike Bachmann, then you are getting the best firewood around. period. bar none. Stand up guy, used to work with him. Tell him Ken sent you.


----------



## bugman31964 (Nov 16, 2014)

Does your state have a dept of weights and measures or a dept that regulates sales of fuels? You will see there stickers on fuel pumps at the gas stations. I would contact the wood dealer and tell them that if they don't make the situation right, you will be calling weights and measure dept. Usually works.


----------



## BigCountryNY (Nov 16, 2014)

TheRambler said:


> If the guy in Wappingers Falls in Mike Bachmann, then you are getting the best firewood around. period. bar none. Stand up guy, used to work with him. Tell him Ken sent you.



No, his name is Brain Rabenda - but I might be interested in talking to Mike Bachmann.  If you could PM me his contact info, I'll reach out to him.

Thanks!


----------



## Smoke Stack (Nov 16, 2014)

olliek said:


> really 230 for fresh splits? I get 250 for supposedly seasoned (which it was not) but at least it is not fresh. Seems a lot to me.




Yes, sir. Prices are all over the place but you can't buy wood from a supplier around here for less than $230./cord. Real seasoned cord wood (maybe 18-24 months) is closer to the $300. range.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 16, 2014)

Smoke Stack said:


> Yes, sir. Prices are all over the place but you can't buy wood from a supplier around here for less than $230./cord. Real seasoned cord wood (maybe 18-24 months) is closer to the $300. range.


 I've never paid more than $185 cord around here and that was for truly seasoned wood. You have to ask around and find someone that doesn't advertise.


----------



## billb3 (Nov 19, 2014)

I've had wood cut from the bottom of the 30 foot pile at the dumping end of a conveyor from  a cut and split processor. Dunno how long it was on the bottom but it was fairly slimy unseasoned chit. Dumped into a trailer slowly by a front end loader. Not surprising why so many people (around here)  have smoky fires as this guy also buys wood from the landscapers local who have no place to stack their own cut downs to sell later. He also wholesales to a few resellers. Quite a money-making labor-saving racket but it is the consumer ending up with marginal wood.


----------



## brian89gp (Nov 19, 2014)

Is it possible that the seller stacked 1 cord stacks when green and delivered based on those?  Once seasoned the stack would shrink.


----------



## BigCountryNY (Nov 19, 2014)

brian89gp said:


> Is it possible that the seller stacked 1 cord stacks when green and delivered based on those?  Once seasoned the stack would shrink.



Since a good portion of the wood that I received was still wet (30%+ MC), I don't think it would have shrunk that much. Even if it was all below 20% MC, I don't think it would be enough to make up 1/2 face cord - or as Cory S suspects, a whole face cord.


----------



## Smoke Stack (Nov 23, 2014)

weatherguy said:


> I've never paid more than $185 cord around here and that was for truly seasoned wood. You have to ask around and find someone that doesn't advertise.



Consider yourself very lucky, I guess. I never have, nor never will I, pay for fire wood. 

At $185/cord why don't you PM me the supplier so I can pass it along to my brother in law and get him off my back. He's accident prone and already nicked his knee with his saw while cutting with me.

Every non advertised supplier that I know of in my area is no less than $230/cord. And I know a lot of them.


----------



## BigCountryNY (Dec 20, 2014)

I received a call from the woman I had spoken with at Mike's yesterday and was asking if Mike had brought me some additional wood.  I explained that unless it was that day, I hadn't received any additional wood and mentioned that when I talked to Mike he felt that I wasn't short and that he wouldn't make a special trip to bring the additional wood..  She mentioned that she had seen my review on Yelp and was concerned.  She said she would speak to him and get back to me.  I asked about how they season their wood and she confirmed that they season it in piles, as I had suspected.  That confirms why I have some dry pieces (from the top of the pile) and why the majority of it is as wet as it was the day it was cut.  I'll post any further updates. I know that if he does bring over more wood it's not going to be dry, but at least I won't be short.


----------



## Maul4life (Dec 20, 2014)

This past summer, I had the unfortunate situation of putting a machete into the back of my hand.  I cut two tendons, clean through.  Dumb mistake, as I have been using machetes' for brush clearing for most of my 44 years. 
This took away 3 valuable months of wood cutting for me.  Around these parts, we cut a lot of standing dead from fires.  This stuff is usually a couple years old, dry as a cotton ball in the sahara and costs about $10 per cord for a permit from the borough.  My property is loaded with Aspen, Birch and a little White Spruce.  I cleared a few cords last summer, and downed a few trees this year, before the accident.
I am looking into buying some 'cut' wood this winter, as my supply of seasoned wood is running low.  For a cord of seasoned birch, from a reputable seller...I am looking at just under $400.  For a mix of birch and spruce, it is running $370.  For green wood, I can "season myself and save money"....it is about $300.
Regardless of price, wood is what I heat with.  We do have electric heaters...but at 28.6/kwh...I am better off buying wood.  
I get about 6-8 weeks from a cord of wood.  I think the previous owner was paying $1800 in power for EACH of the cold months.  That is a LOT of firewood, at any price....
Happy Holidays and Happy Wood Burning!
Cheers,
PJ


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Dec 20, 2014)

It could have been worse. 18 cubic feet isn't a huge loss. 

Personally, I'd look around for guys who sell quarter cords in bins. I have a guy who I found after much shopping around who sells 40 cubic feet for $50. It's all seasoned. And it's great wood. Hickory, oaks and Ash with some Beech here and there. I just split an oak split and MM'd it, 16.8%. I get 2 to 5 bins a year from him just to keep a good contact. It has really helped me get ahead. And you know he's honest because last week he refused to sell me wood because, "it wasn't seasoned". That's how he does business. He's a keeper.

Also, it' much hard to short someone when the quantity is smaller.


----------



## BigCountryNY (Dec 20, 2014)

Very good point about the quantities being smaller.  Someone else in my area posted that he found a supplier with kiln dried splits for $275/cord which is a very decent price for what it is.  I've got most of next season's wood split and stacked already so I will be in good shape after this season.  So far, it hasn't turned out to be too bad but who knows what the next 3 months will bring.  Depending on location, I think it can be pretty tough to find someone like you mentioned about who sells firewood the right way and is completely honest about it.  I'm just thankful that moving forward I likely won't have to worry about it, but at the same time I worry about those who do have to buy firewood.


----------



## Nelson (Dec 21, 2014)

BigCountryNY said:


> Yeah, I suspect that he is seasoning in piles and that's why I have some dry and some wet. But this is why I am cutting and splitting like crazy now - if I control the process, I know it will be right. Sometimes it's better to do things yourself.



I hear ya man. In the same boat here. Just started burning last year and I haven't been able to get ahead on my wood - so, i've been buying wood this year. I will say this, after going through this experience, I'm doing everything in my power to get ahead with wood from my lot. I received a face cord and a half last week and it was soaking wet. Great wood (maple, oak, etc) but it went right into my racks in hopes of using it next year or the year after. Sucks getting up and running with wood heat!

All that said, I'm already set for next year and I'm starting to work on wood for the year after. Just have to get ahead and then things become a lot easier.

Good luck!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 21, 2014)

"My wood guy delivered the exact amount of wood I payed for and it's ready to burn," said no one ever.


----------



## BigCountryNY (Dec 21, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> "My wood guy delivered the exact amount of wood I payed for and it's ready to burn," said no one ever.



In most cases this is true.  It's frustrating when they advertise that it is and it isn't, which is the whole point of my review with these guys.  I found a wood guy who's been in the tree business for over 20 years and I wish I'd have found him sooner.  He actually pressure washes his logs before running them through his processor.  I asked him why he would bother and he explained that he feels that people should get clean, nice-looking splits for the $200/cord he charges for his seasoned wood.  There aren't many people like that around anymore.


----------



## kplvnurhrt (Nov 4, 2015)

Ordered 4 Cords from Mike's Blue Wheels, perfectly seasoned and a more then I ordered... Perfectly seasoned, I ordered and it came the next day, awesome customer assistance


----------



## HybridFyre (Nov 4, 2015)

kplvnurhrt said:


> Ordered 4 Cords from Mike's Blue Wheels, perfectly seasoned and a more then I ordered... Perfectly seasoned, I ordered and it came the next day, awesome customer assistance



First post from a new member...not suspicious at all...


----------



## kplvnurhrt (Nov 4, 2015)

Or you're just slightly upset that MBWS got a positive review??


----------



## billb3 (Nov 4, 2015)

kplvnurhrt said:


> Ordered 4 Cords from Mike's Blue Wheels, perfectly seasoned and a more then I ordered... Perfectly seasoned, I ordered and it came the next day, awesome customer assistance


pics ?


----------



## HybridFyre (Nov 4, 2015)

kplvnurhrt said:


> Or you're just slightly upset that MBWS got a positive review??




Nope. I have no dog in this fight. Just highly suspicious that you join a wood burning forum and the first post is to reply to a very specific thread trashing a firewood supplier with lots of others agreeing and you provide a positive review. Most who join the forum do so for a hundred other reasons surrounding the art of wood burning. Just saying...


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Nov 4, 2015)

HybridFyre said:


> Nope. I have no dog in this fight. Just highly suspicious that you join a wood burning forum and the first post is to reply to a very specific thread trashing a firewood supplier with lots of others agreeing and you provide a positive review. Most who join the forum do so for a hundred other reasons surrounding the art of wood burning. Just saying...



Agreed, no doubt this is bs


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Nov 4, 2015)

Ctwoodtick said:


> Agreed, no doubt this is bs



And also, very lazy bs.  At least create a story or something!


----------



## BigCountryNY (Nov 4, 2015)

I just got home from work and saw the e-mail notification and I would have bet a paycheck that the post was from a new member...  and I would've been right...

Recent reviews on Yelp seem to echo my experience. If you read them you'll notice that a formerly happy customer posted another review and is no longer happy.  Believe me, I'm a huge proponent of supporting local and small businesses, but you have to deliver what you promise and serve your customers if you want to be successful.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/mike-blue-wheels-mahopac

http://www.yelp.com/biz/mikes-blue-wheel-service-complete-lawn-mahopac


----------

